

Solar tech firm Solyndra to shut down, lay off hundreds of workers - karthikv
http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-news/ci_18795740

======
samstave
I know a lot of people that worked there. Here is a reddit thread from one

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/k0xky/iama_former_empl...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/k0xky/iama_former_employee_of_a_solar_company_that_just/)

